# Chattahoochee!



## Hadley4000 (Mar 24, 2008)

One week away!

Who is going, and to those who are going, what events are you entering?

I am entering in,
3x3x3
3x3x3 OH
4x4x4
5x5x5
Magic (If I can find either a new one or new strings.)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm going! I'm entering in:
Everything. (Imagine that. I'll be terrible at some of them, but hey, it's fun.)

My daughters are signed up for:
3x3x3
Magic
Master Magic

And I'll try to remember to bring my extra strings.


----------



## Lofty (Mar 24, 2008)

Do we have a place that we are all staying?


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 24, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> And I'll try to remember to bring my extra strings.




How much do you want me to pay you for helping me with my Magic?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 24, 2008)

Lofty said:


> Do we have a place that we are all staying?



We decided to stay at this Comfort Suites:
http://www.comfortsuites.com/ires/en-US/html/HotelInfo?hotel=GA290

It's about 5.5 miles from the competition, but it didn't look like there was anything closer than about 2 miles away anyway.

And Lofty, I'm starting to think that you and we might be the only ones staying in a hotel for the competition. Everyone else either seems to live close or be staying with someone they know.

Hadley, I paid about $4 (plus an ungodly amount for shipping!) for each Magic pack with 8 strings. Whatever you think is fair based on that will be fine. My biggest concern is whether or not we can find the time to get it fixed. Hopefully we'll manage. Maybe we can get to the competition early, but remember I have a whole family to drag there, so it could be a challenge for us to get there very early.

How many strings do you have now that it's all apart? (I'm assuming it's still all apart - let me know if it's not.) If you have 8 or more (there should really be 16, but none of mine have that many), you could try to put it back together yourself. Check out the links in this thread to learn how:
http://www.speedsolving.com/showthread.php?t=2843&highlight=magic+stringing

I'm happy to help you there (if there's time), but if you could do it yourself, you might even get a chance to practice before the competition - could be a little helpful. 

You can restring it all now, then add the extra strings to make it more stable if you want after I bring them. The only problem with doubled strings is that you can DNF more because it sometimes winds up too tight.


----------



## Jason Baum (Mar 24, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> And Lofty, I'm starting to think that you and we might be the only ones staying in a hotel for the competition. Everyone else either seems to live close or be staying with someone they know.



I was looking for a hotel to stay at and I'll most likely stay at that one now. I'm coming down with a few of my friends from school, so altogether there should be 6 or 7 cubers in that hotel at least. Should be fun!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 24, 2008)

Hey, cool! I'm happy to hear you'll be there Jason! Hopefully last weekend you got all the bad results out of your system - time for some great ones now!


----------



## Lofty (Mar 24, 2008)

Alright I'm driving up Friday as well. So I'll prob pick that hotel now. I will most likely have 2 or 3 people with me.


----------



## MistArts (Mar 24, 2008)

Meh, I'm not going.


----------



## flamingBurrito (Mar 25, 2008)

ill be there! =]


----------



## Leviticus (Mar 25, 2008)

aww man i can feel the compitition atmosphere, but im in australia


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 25, 2008)

flamingBurrito said:


> ill be there! =]



Wait, aren't you the Andy Kang who was confusing everyone at the Princeton Open? So we're going to have Andrew Kang and Andy Kang both at the same competition? This is going to be so confusing.


----------



## flamingBurrito (Mar 25, 2008)

haha yea i am =P

im actually pretty excited to meet andrew


----------



## Lofty (Mar 25, 2008)

Will someone be able to give me a spray of CRC? I've been OHing for a week with a cube i wiped with a damp cloth then realized i didn't have any lube to spray back in it.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 25, 2008)

Lofty said:


> Will someone be able to give me a spray of CRC? I've been OHing for a week with a cube i wiped with a damp cloth then realized i didn't have any lube to spray back in it.



I'll bring a can.


----------



## Jason Baum (Mar 25, 2008)

Yeah, I'll have my can of CRC with me so I'll hook you up.

edit: Dang, Hadley beat me to it. ;P


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Mar 27, 2008)

Hadley, I'll string your magic at the beginning of the day if you like, I can string pretty quickly.

I'm so pumped for this! I'm staying with a friend in Roswell about half an hour away, so I'm not sure if I'll be at Fuddruckers (depends on when I can get a ride back). But I'm really excited to meet a lot of you who I've never met and to compete again.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 27, 2008)

Can someone give me a ride to the Fudruckers after?


----------



## Jason Baum (Mar 27, 2008)

I probably can. Is it far? We should all eat there afterwards or something.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 27, 2008)

Andrew Kang sent out a message to all the registered participants telling about the Fuddruckers thing - we ARE all supposed to eat there afterwards, if we want. It's at 6360 Northpoint Parkway, Alpharetta, GA 30201. It's about 7 miles from the competition, but it's really close to the hotel we're staying at (near a mall), so if you go to the same hotel, it'll be close to where you're staying. I'm certainly expecting that my family will attend.

Jason, I was surprised to see you're not registered. But Andrew said he was expecting 10 or so others to show up that weren't registered. Maybe that meant you and your friends?


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 27, 2008)

Jason Baum said:


> I probably can. Is it far? We should all eat there afterwards or something.





Awesome, thanks. 

I am just getting dropped off at the tournament, because my car is in the shop.


----------



## Jason Baum (Mar 27, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Jason, I was surprised to see you're not registered. But Andrew said he was expecting 10 or so others to show up that weren't registered. Maybe that meant you and your friends?


Whoops... I guess I just forgot to register. I'm still definitely going though, along with two or three other people.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Mar 27, 2008)

Andrew probably meant that around ten people will show up that he doesn't know about. Usually there's a certain number of people who do that, as well as a few no-shows.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Mar 27, 2008)

Hey guys! This is Andrew Kang, glad you guys are excited for the competition. Looking forward to meeting you here on Saturday. There will be cube shirts on sale, but in VERY limited supply. There will be cube4you DIYs for sale (type A and C) and cubesmith stickers. I hope all of you can join us at Fuddruckers for dinner and pizza will be lunch. No money for registration!


----------



## krnballerzzz (Mar 28, 2008)

Just updating you on my times... hopefully i can do this in competition lol.

the average is 11.35
11.28
10.92
10.88
10.35
11.49
12.31
10.99
12.35
11.12
11.25
12.53
10.87


----------



## dbeyer (Mar 28, 2008)

One of those who didn't register that will show up will not be me, because I always register when I plan to come, and have never shown up this year when I make plans, yet have intended on coming, with no such luck


----------



## dbeyer (Mar 28, 2008)

By the way guys, for those who have not been to a Georgia competition, Fuddruckers is simply excellent food. Its a very nice place to dine, and I hope that you guys enjoy it as much as I did. Thats where I made my 5x5 attempt (I DNFd, overturning a slice during execution) 

Good times, haha good times. Shame I won't be there ...


----------



## Lofty (Mar 28, 2008)

Ok yay! I will be coming with one other friend but i am still trying to convince him to compete and not just spectate (He averages around 45). We finally got confirmation from the parents so are good to go. What time will everyone be arrriving at the Hotel that is staying there? I will probably arrive around 9pm tomorrow.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 28, 2008)

krnballerzzz said:


> Just updating you on my times... hopefully i can do this in competition lol.
> 
> the average is 11.35
> 11.28
> ...




Nice job, Andrew!

Hope you get that sub-7 as well!


----------



## Lofty (Mar 28, 2008)

Ahhh! Last minute change of plans by my friend... He will no longer be able to go...
I don't need nor want to pay for an entire room at the hotel myself... Is anyone looking for another guy to split room charges with?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 28, 2008)

Hey, Daniel - sorry to hear you won't be there - I was looking forward to seeing you and competing with you again there. Oh well, maybe next time.

Andrew, simply amazing - I can't wait to see you solve so fast.


----------



## Jason Baum (Mar 28, 2008)

Not to show Andrew up or anything, but I just did a 10.66 average:

10.77, 11.21, (12.66), 10.84, 10.83, 09.72, 10.40, 10.75, 10.72, 11.50, (09.43), 09.90

I'm looking forward to seeing everyone again and meeting some new cubers (especially Andrew). 

I'm really hoping this will be my "breakout" competition, where I don't do terrible for once.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 28, 2008)

Jason Baum said:


> Not to show Andrew up or anything, but I just did a 10.66 average:
> 
> 10.77, 11.21, (12.66), 10.84, 10.83, 09.72, 10.40, 10.75, 10.72, 11.50, (09.43), 09.90
> 
> ...




Hope you (Or Andrew) hit something like that. I'd love to see a world record. I am bringing my camera and 3 memory cards, so I'll take some videos.


----------



## Lofty (Mar 28, 2008)

Ok, due to the aforementioned change of plans I will most likely not be in attendance... My parents don't want me driving 5 and a half hours in a not so good car by myself...
See you at Stetson... :-(


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 28, 2008)

Lofty said:


> Ok, due to the aforementioned change of plans I will most likely not be in attendance... My parents don't want me driving 5 and a half hours in a not so good car by myself...
> See you at Stetson... :-(



That sucks, man!

See ya' in April.


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm leaving for Georgia! Looking forward to seeing everybody, and have a safe trip those who are travelling!

Chris (will be in Georgia about 8 hours after this post hits the board) ;-)


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 28, 2008)

cmhardw said:


> I'm leaving for Georgia! Looking forward to seeing everybody, and have a safe trip those who are travelling!
> 
> Chris (will be in Georgia about 8 hours after this post hits the board) ;-)



I'm going to try to get a video of you solving the 5x5x5 blindfolded.


----------



## Jason Baum (Mar 28, 2008)

Alright, I'm leaving for Chattahoocee shortly! I should be getting to the hotel at around 8:00. I can't wait!


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 28, 2008)

Haha, everyone's leaving!
I won't be leaving for like, 20 hours.


----------



## Dene (Mar 28, 2008)

Lofty said:


> Ok, due to the aforementioned change of plans I will most likely not be in attendance... My parents don't want me driving 5 and a half hours in a not so good car by myself...
> See you at Stetson... :-(



Oh, I'm disappointed, although your parents have a point. I tried driving for 5 hours straight, but couldn't manage it (I was falling asleep at the wheel ).


----------



## Harris Chan (Mar 28, 2008)

I'll be checking the Results this weekend, looking for the WR ^^

Osaka vs Chattahoochee woot


----------



## Lofty (Mar 28, 2008)

yea I drive 2.5 hours to get to home from uni and it is pretty bad then so 5 and half would be really bad.. not that i really care to be able to go to my first comp.
Anyway the gf of the friend who can't go has baked me a cake cause she feels bad for me lol 
Good luck to everyone still going! After seeing Jason's times from last night I expect the WR for him! He had so many sub-10 that weren't in that average he posted even a sub-9!
Edit: Me too! Some WR's will have to be broken this weekend! I think most all the Japanese cubers are at Osaka so the OH WR is almost certain to be broken. then Jason being sub-11 and the Yu and Mitsuki being sub-10 wow!


----------



## Carlos (Mar 29, 2008)

Takumi Yoshida FTW!!! Go, Tomy, Go!!!


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 29, 2008)

Carlos said:


> Takumi Yoshida FTW!!! Go, Tomy, Go!!!





Hadley Sheffied FTW!

Or not


This sure will be an interesting weekend, though. Yu Nakajima, then on the other side of the world Andrew Kang.


----------



## Lofty (Mar 29, 2008)

or Jason and Andrew vs Yu and Mitsuki
and
Tomy vs ??? 
shoot who can stand against him.


----------



## Pedro (Mar 29, 2008)

Lofty said:


> or Jason and Andrew vs Yu and Mitsuki
> and
> Tomy vs ???
> shoot who can stand against him.



nobody  hehe

he's the man on OH...he moves soooooo nicely, almost no pauses...I hope his non-transparent cube is as good as the transparent one


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 30, 2008)

Chattahoochee was awesome. Congratulations to all the winners! And on Chris Hardwick's 5x5x5 bld world record!

Hopefully records will be posted soon, then I'll put them here.


----------



## alexc (Mar 30, 2008)

Hadley4000 said:


> Chattahoochee was awesome. Congratulations to all the winners! And on Chris Hardwick's 5x5x5 bld world record!
> 
> Hopefully records will be posted soon, then I'll put them here.



Who won 3x3? WRs?


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 30, 2008)

alexc said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > Chattahoochee was awesome. Congratulations to all the winners! And on Chris Hardwick's 5x5x5 bld world record!
> ...



No WRs for 3x3x3 here. But Andrew Kang won 3x3x3.


----------



## Harris Chan (Mar 30, 2008)

Hadley4000 said:


> alexc said:
> 
> 
> > Hadley4000 said:
> ...



No WR for 3x3, but is there NAR? XD


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 30, 2008)

Harris Chan said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > alexc said:
> ...



Don't think so, but I didn't hear the final average.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm home now, that was a cool competition. Chris got the WR for 5x5 bld (not sure the time), and did an 8 minute 4x4 bld and I came in 2nd with 19 minutes for 4x4 bld.

Amazing venue, huge and great lighting. Would have liked avg of 5 in 3x3 first round and a smaller final (24 people is a bit much) but very well organized by Andrew and the whole Chattahoochee team.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 30, 2008)

Tim Reynolds said:


> I'm home now, that was a cool competition. Chris got the WR for 5x5 bld (not sure the time), and did an 8 minute 4x4 bld and I came in 2nd with 19 minutes for 4x4 bld.
> 
> Amazing venue, huge and great lighting. Would have liked avg of 5 in 3x3 first round and a smaller final (24 people is a bit much) but very well organized by Andrew and the whole Chattahoochee team.



The 5x5x5 time was 17 minutes.

I got him doing the 4x4x4 bld, I tried to get you doing it, but because you were sitting and holding it under the music stand, all you could see was your shoulders.

I think thye did the larger finals just because they screwed up with my name.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Mar 31, 2008)

Chattahoochee 2009 will be a little tough for Chris Hardwick. He's broken the record for 5x5x5 BLD at every Chattahoochee since 2006 and he can't just stop now! haha


----------



## pete (Mar 31, 2008)

how did the representative of my generation (Mike H.) go ?
did he keep his form from weekly comp. ?


----------



## pjk (Mar 31, 2008)

Results posted here.


----------



## pete (Mar 31, 2008)

pjk said:


> Results posted here.



doesn't work for me, only a blank page.

Danish Open and Osaka Open working fine but not Chattahoochee

cheers

EDIT : working now, must have been my cache (been trying whole weekend), just reloaded with "Shift" and results are there


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 31, 2008)

pete, with the WCA site, you should always refresh the page if you want to see results. It seems to like to cache pages, so if you visited the results page before, you'll probably see that until you refresh.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Mar 31, 2008)

Master Magic results make me sad.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Mar 31, 2008)

Magic results make me sad. Jon what about 5x5?


----------



## ExoCorsair (Mar 31, 2008)

Psh, 5x5.


----------



## watermelon (Mar 31, 2008)

Nice job on the 4x4 Jason! What happened on 3x3 though ?


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 31, 2008)

watermelon said:


> Nice job on the 4x4 Jason! What happened on 3x3 though ?



Many pops.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Mar 31, 2008)

Yeah, I wasn't that happy with the magic results either. The 1.12 was cool though, and the DNF was a 1.21, so that would have been a 1.23 average if the DNF had been a 1.21 solved.

I was exactly a minute behind Chris in the 3x3 BLD =)

Nice job Freddie Yuan, coming in third at his first ever competition. Pretty impressive.


----------



## Freddie Yuan (Apr 1, 2008)

Hey Tim, thanks for being honest. You did a better job than me throughout the whole competition though.


----------



## cubekid57 (Apr 2, 2008)

Yeah, the competiton was awesome, great job freddie! Sub 20 avgs amaze me! I was the kid with the grey cube shirt that asked you what algs you use. Jason Baum's avg. would have been a ton better if it weren't for the pop and the dnf!


----------



## cubekid57 (Apr 2, 2008)

I got nervous on my 5x5 solves and didn't get one sub 5!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi! I've been without internet access for about a week (and still will be for a couple more days), but I have a chance now to get on for a few minutes so I thought I'd give my impressions. So here's my competition report:

It was a great competition! Andrew and company did a great job - he (and his team) went to great efforts to make it all as nice as possible, and they were very successful, in my opinion. It was disappointing for me because of missing all 3 big cubes BLD , but I'm trying to look at it in a positive light. My 2 4x4x4 DNFs were 13:xx and 17:xx, and both were off by just 2 pieces - the first by 2 edges and the second by 2 centers. The second scramble was simply awful - it was even bad for Chris; he was still memorizing at the 7 minute mark (although he finished solving before the 10 minute mark - a DNF, but I don't think it was a bad DNF). I took 9:xx to memorize it. My 5x5x5 DNF was pretty scrambled when I was done; I must have misoriented it. When I finished, I was sure I got it, and put it down excitedly expecting to hear applause, but there wasn't any.  Then I pulled off the blindfold and saw it was totally scrambled. At least my memorization was really good. It took 24:5x, so it was a pretty fast solve for me. Chris really had a pretty easy scramble for his world record - there were a bunch of + centers already solved. Still an amazing accomplishment for him!

Due to missing the big cubes BLD and some amazing speed performances, I felt more like a speedcuber than a BLD cuber this time - it was weird. I beat my personal best on a 5x5x5 speed average by something like 15 seconds!!!! How often does that happen? I have no idea why I was so fast. I've only had 3 solves sub-3 on a 5x5x5, and 2 of them were in this competition! And I finally got a sub-30 average on the 3x3x3, in the second round. And the 4x4x4 was sub-2. Amazing speed results for me. And it was nice to get back in the top 100 for 3x3x3 BLD (even if it will probably only last a few weeks).

But the best was my daughters. Marie got into the semifinal round (since they only left out a few people for the semifinals), and she had a really good average for her. And the Magic and Master Magic were fun - Rebecca (my seven-year-old) is now ranked 85th in the world at Master Magic averages. Ahead of Arnaud and Dan Cohen!  (I have a feeling they'll be actually practicing Master Magic now before their next competitions.)

After the competition, Chris and I spent about 4 hours talking big cubes BLD at Starbucks. We did a couple of 4x4x4 team BLD solves (12 minutes with Chris making moves, 15 minutes with me making moves), and we both solved for each other to watch a couple of times. I got a couple more DNFs. I was pretty upset about having all DNFs that day, but at the end of the evening Chris and I had a handicap 4x4x4 BLD race. He gave me a 6-minute advantage, and I beat him by 2 minutes, and I FINALLY got one right! My time was 12 minutes, I think.

Since then we've been on vacation, and coincidentally we were going to go to Charleston SC, which is where the Satterfields live. So we visited them, which was fun. Joshua is getting close to learning to do 3x3x3 BLD; he'll probably get his first one in another week or two.

Great times. Just a really fun competition.


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks Mike... I love how my master magic average is horrific, Especially when my personal best is like 2.38 or something. I've actually had my magic broken since kearny, it's just sitting on a shelf, waiting to be put back together.

Anyway, congratulations on your speed results. Maybe you'll take a break from BLD and start getting good at speed.


----------



## Feanaro (Apr 6, 2008)

Freddie Yuan said:


> Hey Tim, thanks for being honest. You did a better job than me throughout the whole competition though.



Hey man great job at the competition, you smoked me in blindsolving.....who knew. You must have crammed for like days.


----------

